# Solved: Changing Batteries in A Mouse



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

This rechargeable cordless laser rodent is acting like the batteries are near dead even though the charge indicator light displays a full charge. The curser will jump to a corner, drag and not keep up, or just plain act weird and I have to fiddle with it. I'm wondering if the batt's have lost the ability hold a full charge and don't have a load tester to try so I would like to take it apart and just install a new one. I'm hoping someone may be able to shed some light on doing it without me wrecking it. If it works great, if not I'm prepared to buy a new one.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

what kind of battery?

it acts like mine does when the battery gets low. But mine takes a AAA battery and not a rechargable


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

Sounds more like something on the desk is messing with the optical sensor. I've had that problem with every optical mouse I've owned -- especially with wood-grain like you and I both have on our desks. (I currently using a PS/2 ball mouse having sworn off optical mice until the problem is corrected.) Try putting a piece of plain paper down under the mouse and see if the same thing happens.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

coderitr said:


> Sounds more like something on the desk is messing with the optical sensor. I've had that problem with every optical mouse I've owned -- especially with wood-grain like you and I both have on our desks. (I currently using a PS/2 ball mouse having sworn off optical mice until the problem is corrected.) Try putting a piece of plain paper down under the mouse and see if the same thing happens.


I actually use a special mouse pad but just set it down on the desk to take the pics. This mouse & pad combo has been rock solid for over a year until the last week when it started to act up. I have cats that wander around the desk and thought it might have been a hair that was causing the grief so I cleaned the pad a few times with roller tape. I looked at the optical part and it looked clean so never touched it until after I took the pics. It was then I decided to use my canned air to blow at the light source. I had to rush off to work so never really put it to use but I'll give it a whirl and report back later.

As far as cordless go I wouldn't have it any other way providing I can resolve this issue and get things back to normal. I wish I could figure out how to take it apart without creating some damage. That will be something to try if and after I buy a new one.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

wacor said:


> what kind of battery?


Don't know because I can't figure out how to take it apart.



wacor said:


> it acts like mine does when the battery gets low. But mine takes a AAA battery and not a rechargable


That's what was making me think it was a power issue. I have let it run down to the point of being next to dead and it's acted in the same way. The thing is the charge indicator lights show a full charge and it still does it.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

This help?? >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Where do I change the batteries for my mouse? I can't find where the batteries go.
Answer

This article applies to the following products:
All Logitech cordless mice

For some cordless mice or trackballs, there is a slot for the battery door on the bottom of the mouse. Between the slot and the outside edge of the door is a thin strip of plastic. If you compress this thin strip of plastic towards the slot, the catch on the door will release and the door should open.

On other mice, the battery door is on the top of the mouse. Simply slide the top of the mouse cover down and lift the door up. There should be an etched diagram on the door indicating which direction to slide the door.

Once you have opened the battery door, remove the old batteries and dispose of them according to your local waste disposal regulations. Then insert the new batteries into the battery compartment using the diagram in the compartment as a guide. When you have finished inserting the batteries, replace the battery door.

http://logitech-en-amr.custhelp.com...SBvbiBhIG14bGEgciAgbW91c2U*&p_li=&p_topview=1


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Wacor that didn't help but thanks anyway. If you look close at the pics I posted there is no access. The battery is stored on the bottom end, where the two brass recharging pins are, that much I know because I can feel the weight in that end. I'm sure the top snaps into place and has to be pried apart. If it isn't then I stand to wreck the thing.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

At least one of the screws is under the label, see the circular mark near the "class 1" text? If you hit the label with a hair dryer, you can probably peel it off intact and put it back after checking the batteries.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

How old is it?

I tried to search for it and was not sure I had the right one.

It must take a battery pack if that requires getting to screws under a label. They do that to make it obvious if there was tampering. 

Some of those battery packs can be expensive. 

If you get the right think you can go back to that link for their battery packs.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I read before about the MX 1000 battery. But forget what all I read. Some screws are under the lable and I think the the two rear mouse pads.

http://logitech-en-amr.custhelp.com...W5nIG14IDEwMDAgYmF0dGVyeQ**&p_li=&p_topview=1

Q: How do I change or get replacement batteries for the MX1000?
A: The MX1000 rechargeable lithium-ion battery is a non-serviceable battery and should never be taken apart. Opening the bottom of this mouse to get to the battery will void the warranty.

Manuals for MX1000 Laser Cordless Mouse

Troubleshooting: Windows does not detect mouse or cursor behaves erratically

I got the same mouse and it started actting funny. I got a Q-tip and I have used then to put into hole and then I twist it. There are two places inside your see that can be cleaned.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

If the battery is sufferring from a high internal resistance it will show as charged when it is not. The voltage (which the charge indicator registes) is just fine, but it cannot deliver the current due to high internal battery resistance.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Read the FAQ's for the MX1000 Laser Cordless Mouse.

http://logitech-en-amr.custhelp.com...W5nIG14IDEwMDAgYmF0dGVyeQ**&p_li=&p_topview=1

Can be many other things that have nothing to do with the battery.

I know my other mouse worked better on one channel then the other.

You can try the reset on your mouse and charger to see what happens.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Short of taking a sledge hammer to this thing I can't see any way to take it apart. There is a screw under the label as mentioned by JohnWill ( good eye ) and when removed nothing changes, just below it there is another screw hole. It's exactly the same size so I cut the label away, looked inside the hole and it is screwless. What the heck is that all about? They obviously don't want anyone to take it apart for any reason and in order to do so the sun, moon and stars have to line up.

I cleaned the sensor with a cotton swab and it didn't help. I changed USB locations..nadda. I reset both the mouse and receiver... zippo. I dragged an old cordless mouse out of storage and it works great so I'll keep using that for now. Now I gotta tell ya that a person sure gets used to a mouse. Non working rodent is about 1/3 bigger than my replacement and it doesn't feel right. Sucks to be me today.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Besides the screw(s), the case may latch together. Another favorite hiding place for screws is under the four Teflon pads the mouse slides on.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> Besides the screw(s), the case may latch together. Another favorite hiding place for screws is under the four Teflon pads the mouse slides on.


I found out that it does latch but at exactly what points is a mystery. About the pads... that's exactly what I was thinking. I'm sure if I sent it for repair it would come back with new ones. Of course you can't buy them so trying to get them off without wrecking them would be next to impossible. I'm about to demolish it just out of curiosity. It isn't worth the bother to send it away and it's no good to me the way it is. If I decide to rip it apart I'll post some pics.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Guyzer said:


> I found out that it does latch but at exactly what points is a mystery. About the pads... that's exactly what I was thinking. I'm sure if I sent it for repair it would come back with new ones. Of course you can't buy them so trying to get them off without wrecking them would be next to impossible. I'm about to demolish it just out of curiosity. It isn't worth the bother to send it away and it's no good to me the way it is. If I decide to rip it apart I'll post some pics.


They do have battery packs for it.

Check the Logitech website.

Just curious though how much it cost to being with and how old it is?

Sorry if I am being redundant. Getting late and a long day so have not checked.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

wacor said:


> They do have battery packs for it.


But they don't tell you how to take it apart.



wacor said:


> Just curious though how much it cost to being with and how old it is?


It just over 1 year old. The thing has a 3 year warranty but I can't find the receipt. I know it's around but I must have hid it in a real good spot or misfiled it. It's not worth the time to hunt for it. I like taking things apart and this one has me stumped but I will say this... one way or another it's coming apart.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

I knew that taking it apart was an issue.

If it is only a year old then why don't you contact tech support?

You should be able to mail it back if the serial number is ok ?? even without a receipt?

my point was just that there are battery packs they do have. but those can be pretty expensive.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

I could care less about the battery pack at this stage. I just wanna get it apart without destroying it. If I can get it apart I can build a battery, that's the easy part.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Guyzer said:


> I could care less about the battery pack at this stage. I just wanna get it apart without destroying it. If I can get it apart I can build a battery, that's the easy part.


 I feel your pain.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Guyzer said:


> But they don't tell you how to take it apart.
> 
> It just over 1 year old. The thing has a 3 year warranty but I can't find the receipt. I know it's around but I must have hid it in a real good spot or misfiled it. It's not worth the time to hunt for it. I like taking things apart and this one has me stumped but I will say this... one way or another it's coming apart.


Well I would return it.

Q: What is the warranty of MX1000 mouse?
A: The MX1000 has a Three Year limited hardware warranty. If you are not sure if you are still under warranty, please contact our Customer Support.
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/utilities/contact/CH/EN

Got this by clicking the help in the setpoint by the clock.

Battery disposal for laser optical mice
A laser optical mouse contains an internal lithium-ion rechargeable battery that is non-replaceable by the end-user. Battery life is dependent upon usage. Heavy, daily use will result in shorter battery life. Casual use will extend battery life.

If you suspect that the battery may be dead, try charging it. If the battery does not recharge, please contact Logitech Customer Support for repair or replacement information. Please do not attempt to change the battery yourself. If the battery has died and you do not want Logitech to replace the battery, you should follow the disposal instructions below. Consult local laws and regulations for proper battery disposal in your area. If there are no local regulations concerning battery disposal, please dispose of the device in a waste bin for electronic devices.

Battery disposal instructions:

Turn off the mouse and remove the bottom label and two mouse feet.

Remove the four screws to detach the bottom case.

Unscrew the battery holders and remove the battery.

Dispose of the battery and mouse parts in accordance with your local laws.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

A step-by-step with photos is here:
http://www.daosu.com/archives/2005/06/logitech_mx_100.html


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

kiwiguy said:


> A step-by-step with photos is here:
> http://www.daosu.com/archives/2005/06/logitech_mx_100.html


You guys posted a lot of great info and I appreciate that. The mystery on how to take it apart is solved.

It was kiwi's latest post that helped the most. I looked at the link and one of the first lines caught my attention... _" This Logitech MX 1000 was giving me trouble so I called Logitech and they are sending a new one in the mail. " _so I decided to call Logitech. After spending 25:47 minutes on the phone with them they are sending me a new " Logitech Revolution Cordless Mouse " and have instructed me once I get it to destroy the part & s/n's on the old one and do whatever I want with it. The rep told me that they have discontinued the MX 1000 because " a few " of them have caused the issue I am experiencing. That was after making me change some settings and doing some diagnostic tests etc. The nice thing was he didn't care if I had the receipt or not and took my word on how old it was. It's nice to see a company stand behind their product. :up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's a solution I could live with.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> That's a solution I could live with.


So can I but now I have a problem. After the talk with the rep this morning and it acting up during the conversation I left it to make the swap out this evening. I had to go to work and was pressed for time. My wife tells me this afternoon that the troubled mouse is working just fine and hasn't burped once. Should I call 'em back?  I'm thinking I will wait a week or so or 50 maybe even. I hate it when this kind of crap happens.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Glad the link helped!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd just wait for the now one to show up. If it wasn't working, do you really think it's not suddenly going to quit just when you cancel it's replacement?


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> I'd just wait for the now one to show up. If it wasn't working, do you really think it's not suddenly going to quit just when you cancel it's replacement?


I know it's going to fail again but the honest side of me reared it's ugly side but for a few brief moments.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Guyzer said:


> I know it's going to fail again but the honest side of me reared it's ugly side but for a few brief moments.


They would not give you a new one if there were not some serious issues with that model. It did what their experience indicated was consistent with others. They probably only made it for so long so they knew it was less than 3 years old. If you gave em a serial number for certain they would know the manufacture date.

logic says the old one shall fail in short order again. I understand your feeling some guilt but if it makes you feel any better just use the old one and if it works for a couple years then mail them the new one back unopened at that time.


----------



## GoneForNow (Jul 22, 2001)

Guyzer said:


> I know it's going to fail again but the honest side of me reared it's ugly side but for a few brief moments.


As a used car salesman you really don't want your "honest" side showing up too often.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

gbrumb said:


> As a used car salesman you really don't want your "honest" side showing up too often.


It made me a pile of scratch today so I'll just keep on doing what I'm doin'.


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

Now you can afford lots of mouses


----------

